# Have you done your winter prep?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

As title


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

No! Been trying to do it past two weekends, but it won't stop raining:wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a drop of rain here - the garden is dier than Gandhis flip flop


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

3 coats of Wolfs Body Wrap along with their glass and wheel sealant.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll be starting mine tomorrow, wheels off first!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm doing ours Monday


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

No, because in a way I don't view winter much differently - chances are I can still get out there most weekends and do a mini detail or whatever - few weekends are so bad that I cannot do anything!

My 'fallback' winter routine is a simple Magifoam, leave to dwell, rinse and walk away axccepting it will leave water spots....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

CliveP said:


> My 'fallback' winter routine is a simple Magifoam, leave to dwell, rinse and walk away axccepting it will leave water spots....


This is what I do regularly during winter.

I'm gonna do my winter prep hopefully when the clocks go back at the end of October. The clock goes back an hour so IMO that's an extra hour of detailing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Mine's 'work in progress'...bonnet, bootlid & front&rear bumpers done, the sides are to be done in due course:thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Hot weather? What hot weather, it's been raining here (N.Ireland) for the last 36 hours at least which is why I haven't done mine.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

27 degrees today here


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mines done protected with bodywrap, ill hopefully get another coat on monday applied but this will hopefully last me through the winter, going to purchase some ONR so i can clean down with that is it gets like last year - to hell with swirls it will need to be machined next spring anyhoo...! but if we have snow like last year I wont be able to find a working water pipe let alone wanna use water in the car park due to ice etc... its hard enough getting out of our car park let alone adding to the hazards. Im already stocking up on grit and looking at ways of clearing the drive as a snow shovel just isnt practicable as once you finish its time to start clearing it all again...


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Finishing it off tomorrow.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

mines in the process of having its archliners removed.everything scrubbed,dried and a coat of waxoyl painted on. then underneath the same,cleaned and waxoyled and black stone guard sprayed on where it will benefit.
itll get a wash and a wax when ive got time,protecting its chassis from the salty road crap is the important bit!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I did mine the other day was sweating buckets but it was worth the effort


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Got two layer of Wolfs Bodywrap on the car would ideally like another two and fire in some rubber mats and thats me lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My windscreen is done, if that counts? Lol! (Nanolex Premium!)

Otherwise, I need to correct it properly (for the first time!) and get some Opti Coat 2.0 on the paint, plastics and wheels, which should see me through!!

I'll probably do it next Saturday.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That's my job for today.....looks like the DW clock is behind my clock, so tomorrow lol.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

JenJen said:


> Im already stocking up on grit and looking at ways of clearing the drive as a snow shovel just isnt practicable as once you finish its time to start clearing it all again...


you want one of these jen








Got mine undersealed and cavity waxed.. Top Lime prime lited and colly (need a machine polish but can wait now till spring.)

Dads car is half undersealed and cavity waxed.. needs a full wax

And sister bought a nearly new Fiat 500 pop today so there will be that to do at some point but god knows when


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

done - but there's room for more, even had a full service and wee trip to the bodyshop too

5 layers of Z2 and Gtechniq G1, might chuck some more Z2 on though when i get the odd nice day.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Going to start my mk2 golf over the next couple of weeks, the mk3 golf has been done.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232865&highlight=winter+prep


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

yep undersealed(waxoyl) cavity waxed(dynax s50) and topside clayed polished and glazed by da and finally topped with finis wax


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

I had to vote 'not yet' although I have started. Yesterday I washed, clayed and applied G1 to some remaining windows before I ran out. Today I am going to give it a polish with the machine to remove a few light scratches and a football scuff on the roof! I don't know what to seal it with yet, I can't decide.


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

Had the wheels off last week. Cleaned and sealed with srp and collinite. Bodywork done with carlack and collinite but they could do with another coat. I was going to do it today along with all the door shuts but as usual its raining on my day off!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, both cars all done, I may continue to layer AJT on mine after each wash as long as the weather allows but essentially got done what I wanted to already, anything extra is a bonus :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pretty much as badman1972 above.

Scrubbed the car to within an inch of its life last weekend. Been treated to the full Werkstat gear and topped up with Z6 and Z8 yesterday.

It was a balmy 28 degrees in Cardiff yesterday so it was probably the first time I've had a full sweat on cleaning the car in October!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll wash & hoover the car the same all year round, if its raining on the weekends, ill wash the car in the rain & skip the hoover but take all the mats out & give em a good clean.

If the weather is bad for long periods, i seal a few panels at a time in the dry spells, one weekend just the roof, next front bumper & so on, that way your winter protection is as good as any other season :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'll wash & hoover the car the same all year round, if its raining on the weekends, ill wash the car in the rain & skip the hoover but take all the mats out & give em a good clean.
> 
> If the weather is bad for long periods, i seal a few panels at a time in the dry spells, one weekend just the roof, next front bumper & so on, that way your winter protection is as good as any other season :thumb:


Do you ever actually get bad weather down there mate  Everytime I look in the papers always shows people splashing round in the sea basking in sunshine while we have 6" of snow pmsl :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

werkstat x about 5 now i think :lol: optiseal x2 on glass or even times x3 wheels optisealed x3,mirror glass optiseal x3, trim wolfs trim x2 i think thats it!

other c30 colly x2

micra FK1000 i think...i have not done the winter prep so could be fun on this!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Waxoyl'd underside month or so back this week car went for test so interior was cleaned then outside and a good coat of Megs 16.Car sailed through test not bad for a 2001 car,i'm calling it done for the most part.It had new front discs too and i've stocked up with winter washer fluid at Costco


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

badman1972 said:


> Do you ever actually get bad weather down there mate  Everytime I look in the papers always shows people splashing round in the sea basking in sunshine while we have 6" of snow pmsl :lol:


:lol: I cannot deny, its a detailers paradise  :thumb:

We've had snow 3 times in the last 20 years though, lasts well into midday


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

mine starts next weekend, need to give it a light going over with the Da then put down some coats of fk1000 when its not too hot. wheels will be sealed and arches.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol: I cannot deny, its a detailers paradise  :thumb:
> 
> We've had snow 3 times in the last 20 years though, lasts well into midday


Just as I thought lol :lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes ! did the van last week Wolfs shine n something lol body wrap, GT C4 trim G1 glass Wheel armour SV seal feed, vans looking pretty awesome now :lol:

will do fluids when its get a little colder

Baz


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

RussZS said:


> My windscreen is done, if that counts? Lol! (Nanolex Premium!)
> 
> Otherwise, I need to correct it properly (for the first time!) and get some Opti Coat 2.0 on the paint, plastics and wheels, which should see me through!!
> 
> I'll probably do it next Saturday.


Sounds like me! Did the screen on the A5 but it has gone into the garage again :wall: and I will be getting a new car soon as a result.
Got a week off at the end of October so intend on doing a polish/protect job on whatever I am in ownership of then....
Thing is, with a new baby and the good old British weather, I doubt I will get anything done


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Gave mine a good snow foam and good wash followed by a thorough coat of SRP (2 or 3 in places) and then topped it off with a layer of SN Hybrid and did all the trim with CG New look trim gel. If I get another chance I'll top up the Hybrid :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Got the clio done over a week ago, two coats of bodywrap, glass and trim sealed also, just some of my clients cars to sort this month now. 

Richard


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

In terms of a 2nd coat of purple haze pro, then yes. Last week :thumb:

Not going to go too mental, so long as I can jet wash it off once it turns crap. Might crack out the C2 if it starts to struggle. But beads and sheets like a champ as far as I'm concerned!!

Will be enjoying giving it a nice proper wash in the sunshine for the time being! Hopeing for engine bay done and 303'd, G1 applied after clay, G4 and IPA treated glass.

Wolfs trim seal and PP's Wheel seal and shine are doing their current duties and will hopefully carry on.


----------



## jmm86 (Sep 4, 2011)

In the process atm.
had all wheels off today including the spare. Purple rain, G101 and tardis at hand to clean up 4years/105000miles of pure grim. also did the arches too.
Did the whole car in purple rain and tardis all tar spots.
Claying and srp and 845 to go on in the next two days i got off work


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll be doing a full works detail soon.

Just need the pennies to buy my machine and then i'm off to the races. Either going Wolfs Body Wrap or G-Tech for sealant then maybe Purple Haze for a couple of coats. 

Thinking about it, I could probably do with some G101 or Degreaser. Spent £170ish tonight at PB and AB! Still haven't quite got everything I need chemicals wise, but I do have enough clay to remove the overspray now and a decent mild clay (Wolfs for both).

Wheels, i'll grab some Wolfs Rim Shield topped with CG Wheel Guard.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Car got a couple of coats of Optiseal last weekend as I don't have time to do a full stripdown. Trim is well coated with C4 anyway, and glass with G1. 

Van is in dire need of some attention, I'll probably go for Jeffs Acrylic or Z2 as I don't want to use Optiseal near the signwriting given it's so solvent heavy :lol: Did get round to getting some Wolfs trim sealant from PB the other day to try on the plastic bumpers. Who knows when though lol


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Got my winter prep done today. Just a shame the car is now going into the garage and being left until April next year


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

As soon as i seen "Snow in October" in the paper, my first day off was dry and not too sunny so i cracked on and got both cars done in preperation....


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Done mine this weekend, glass done with G1 and paint has been given two coats of autofinesse spirit.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

3 layers of blackfire wax on the daily driver. Went crazy on a PB order so trying to use up my old pot keeping the new one for next year for the subaru


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm waiting about 6 months till this hot weather passes, because it's coming on summer here in Australia lol!!!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i don't think i can be bothered to strip mine and put fk1000p on it. i'll go with megs #7 and #16 again i think.
you know what silver is like.....


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Errmmmm, half way done... :lol:

Treated my baby to a coat of SRP then two coats of Colli 476s. Beading is nuts on that stuff! Don't know if I should get a cover or leave her naked, ideas?

Then at the weekend I bought a '97 Honda Civic to use during Winter. Downside is I think the starter is fubared, so needs to go to a get looked at. So much for buying something from a dealer...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I am still waiting for delivery of my car, once it arrives it will be getting done


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

nearly finished the undersealing.
the factory protection is very good and being a peugeot its made of proper metal but its something that will give me peace of mind.
the only bit that will need some attention is the fuel tank carrier.its just starting to corrode,it was the same on my 406.probably a cheap bought in part..german probably.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

All done now, 2x megs #16 on wheels in and out, cg ez creme + 7x ajt on all the bodyworks and glass, interior wet vac done and carpets scotchguarded. Mine will still get washed as often as possible throughout the winter though, I was washing in 8" of snow last winter.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

yep all done this weekend....write up here...... 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=234576


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

All done, Colli 845 on mine :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Doing mine this weekend, colli 845 for me as well, possibly 2 coats


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Car is done, bit of testing too.....

Paintwork protected with 2 layers of Swissvax Shield
Glass protected with Permanon Glass
Alloys protected with 2 layers Wolfs Chemicals Rim Shield

Van is done:

Paintwork & Alloys protected with Permanon Aircraft Supershine
Glass protected with Permanon Glass

Also got my mothers car done (again for testing)

Everything protected with Permanon Car Supershine Brilliant

And got a friends car for test purposes using:

Paintwork protected with Wolfs Chemicals Body Wrap
Alloys protected with Wolfs Chemicals Rim Shield

Will be interesting to see how they hold up over the winter.....depending on if i get my new wax and heat lamps soon if ill strip the Swissvax Shield and apply this neew wax.....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Bloody hell Rob, I hope the gritters/council are as prepared as you :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Bloody hell Rob, I hope the gritters/council are as prepared as you :thumb:


Well its all in the way of testing, thre isnt much point trying products on different panels, i dont think thats a true test of durability, at least if you apply to all of a car and different cars, knowing they will be used daily, then its a true representation on how well they perform.

But yes i am slightly prepared, knowing from last year, into Nov and its game over


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

HD wax all around and just finishing off my winter wheels before I stick them on at the end of the month.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Car has 2 layers of Wolfs Bodywrap on the paintwork plan to get another two on before November

Plastics what little there is has Wolfs trim sealant on it

Glass is coated with a mixture of things lol front glass Duxsback, side glass Nanolex basic (really poor stuff)

Rear screen has Autobrite's repel which for ease of use is personally my favourite and means i can top up during the winter.

Winter wheels are painted satin black just need to get tires before fitting in November opting for some Avon Ice Touring ST

Oil was changed last month, plugs were checked and cleaned, screen wash in vast supply and a sample of Maxolen's screenwash to add to the several litres of VW concentrate i already have lol.

My mums car i pick up on Sunday shes off to MExico for two weeks so i'm tasked with servicing it and gettin it coated up for winter looking forward to doing that.

Britemax extreme elements and maxshine on the paintwork

Wolfs trim sealant on the plastics

Autobrites Repel on the glass.

Then do the glass on the house outside, sad??....oh yes.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Well she's had a good clean up, quick spruce under the bay, scuttle drains thoroughly cleaned, Jetseal 109 applied to paintwork, a layer of 476s so far, with a further layer of Colly followed by some DJ to top it off. That combo saw me a good 7 months protection before beading drop off, and to be honest, could protect much longer 

Got to do the remaining wax, wheels and glass, then a quick spritz on the inside.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> I'm waiting about 6 months till this hot weather passes, because it's coming on summer here in Australia lol!!!


Oi your not allowed on here from October until May lmao 



PugIain said:


> nearly finished the undersealing.
> the factory protection is very good and being a peugeot its made of proper metal but its something that will give me peace of mind.
> the only bit that will need some attention is the fuel tank carrier.its just starting to corrode,it was the same on my 406.*probably a cheap bought in part..german probably.*


that bitter bill hard to swallow?? lol


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I've just ordered the last of my products for the winter prep from PB and Autobrite

Going to give it the full works with the Megs Microfibre System and then seal it all in with Wolfs Body Wrap. Very much looking forward to it. :buffer:

I just realised i've spent nearly £600 in the last few weeks on detailing supplies :doublesho


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Not quite time for me yet, but I've stocked up on Bilt Hamber's new anti corrosion spray wax (wheel arches etc)

This winter I will be paying more attention to underneath the car as well as the bodywork.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> that bitter bill hard to swallow?? lol


Haha that was "fan boi fishing" didnt get any bites.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not yet, can't be bothered atm!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Haha that was "fan boi fishing" didnt get any bites.


yeh well my intention at humour failed too lol by typing "bill" instead of Pill lmao :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well im all ready for the winter saying im hearing its coming to Aberdeen on friday with the first of snow supposed to fall.

So my car has 2 coats of Wolfes Bodywrap and a private companies window protection which im testing through the winter (not released yet) so far so good  put it on all the cars ive done so far so good  

The A5 is wearing 2 layers of Wolfes Bodywrap.

My friends new white car has just 2 layers of DJ Hard Candy on it - kinda shocked well not really it arrived at BMW at the weekend (brand new M3 looks lush) and the paintwork was awful so whole car needed prep'd hence just hard candy as the light was going! His R1 I stuck on 1 coat of Bodywrap (just for laughs).

The M3 will be a interesting one to watch as will be used alot so will watch that and the A5.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm trying something different this year. Instead of the bombproof combo jetseal, followed by Collinite 915, I've gone for 2 layers of Blacklight, and 3 of Victoria Concours (started last weekend, finished yesterday)

It may not last as long as the 109, 915 combo, but it looks a lot nicer, far more gloss and a dripping wet finish. Be interesting to see what the longevity of these are like in winter.


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be getting mine done at some point over the next 3 weeks


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Only thing i will be doing is sealing under the arches. The rest of my car will be treated the same as it is in summer, i dont feel any need to do anything different.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I was going to do ours today but the forecast is grim as is the look of the clouds outside. Gone really dark and gloomy 
Got loads of stuff to try out aswell


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I washed my car in the rain again today  Love it :thumb:

No such thing as a winter prep for me, it’s just an excuse to neglect your beastie & it get you outside, life is balance


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i havent done a thing :lol:

will need to get the BM sorted with some snow tyres and a couple of coats of 50/50 however.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wheels done a while back when new - two coats of wolfs rim shield, glass a few month back with wolfs glass guard, paintwork now wearing werkstat jett (would of been wolfs bodywrap but ive not had time to prep it)


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

have started doing it, but am just looking for a hard wax to put onto the car now that will stand up to 50 miles a day and a hard winter.

am heading in the direction of colonite but dont know what one.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nope! 

will be machining with Concours pre-wax, then as many layers of glaze as I can slap down, then a couple layers of Megs 16. 

single stage paint ftw :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope lol, got some seriou clay marring on the doors though no where else so need to machine that then apply the Zaino for the winter might get it done this weekend at some point.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

waxed the bodywork and waxoyl'd the rear axle etc, G3 on the glass, thats about it!


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i have so manty things i wanted to do before but running out of time, probobly be spring by the time i get round to it!!! is there any product that i can put on the rusty bits to stop them getting worse as i wont be able to repair them now before the nasty weather arrives???


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gone with sealant protection this year - Gtechniq C2 (permanon) on body and G3 & G4 on glass.

I must admit I enjoy waxing with dodo supernatural, but using the sealant was a joy and the results outstanding - It's made me think differently about waxes vs sealant debate (especially for winter prep)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes all done a couple weeks ago


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive hired a professional detailer to come and winter prep the C2 this weekend, i think he used to be known as 'Showshine'... supposed to be a top bloke


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Done mine about a month ago, maybe a touch early  AF rejuvinate then a coat of Finis wax, still going strong :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes he is a top bloke 

Looking forward to it but I do expect the kettle to be on mr K


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Other than my wheels, which were taken care of professionally, nothing's changing for me over the winter so I'm a "Not going to" bloke


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Job Done last Sunday.

I was getting twitchy knowing time wasnt on my side so hand polished the freelander Friday then again sunday and wacked a coat of dodo Super Natural on top.

Need to apply some iron X to the front wheels as theres a small amount of brake dust i cant shift.

I can now spend as long as i please prepping the Z4 in the garage for next summer.

Finish for the weekend in 20 mins and striaght outside to wash the cars... :detailer:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

done it about a month ago. two coats of megs #16. she's coming up lovely after a z7 & z6 weekly wash and dry.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Done mine the last week of September. Nanolex Nanowax with an added layer of Premium Spray Sealant. Wheels and glass also Nanolex.


----------



## ilovepooma (Nov 3, 2009)

d00bie said:


> I'm trying something different this year. Instead of the bombproof combo jetseal, followed by Collinite 915, I've gone for 2 layers of Blacklight, and 3 of Victoria Concours (started last weekend, finished yesterday)
> 
> It may not last as long as the 109, 915 combo, but it looks a lot nicer, far more gloss and a dripping wet finish. Be interesting to see what the longevity of these are like in winter.


I've had three layers of Vics on now for several months and the beading is still tight as a tight thing, I do find the looks tend to diminish slightly though 

Interestingly, I found that by using it with Vics Deep Cleanse it seems to last a fair bit longer.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

C1,G1 and C5 for me this winter was done two weeks ago


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

mine is next weekend, doing 3 or 4 cars in one go :O


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Finally managed to finish the paintwork portion of the winter prep. Each panel as at least one coat of FK1000P except the bonnet/front wings/mask as this has two. Wheels have already been sealed.

Just got to get rid of the sealant residue, sort out the door sills, top up the sealant on the windows and give the interior a quick wipe. Brought my winter rubber mats out of storage too.


----------



## GazEaton (Apr 9, 2011)

All done for a Northern Ireland winter which started bout 2 months ago, lol..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well both the Mrs Twingo 133 and my mum's Twingo Gordini have both had a wash and application of Collinite 845. 

I'll probably give the other half's another coating. My own Gordini has a couple of coats of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro so will probably get another beforethe year is out although no rush as it's covered inbetween uses.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just done mine today. Washed and 2 good coats of Colly.... Don't use it much now, so don't have to worry too much. 

Going to look for a nice car cover now I reckon. I've always said I'd never use one, but having read some valid points raised by Alex225 (IIRC) in another thread I think they have their place


----------

